# ICD-10 Proficiency Online Exam DISASTER



## hodaglefty01 (May 21, 2015)

While taking the AAPC online ICD-10 Proficiency exam this morning the system crashed 2+ hours into it.  Could not go forward or backward.  Got Big Error message to contact System Administrator and a huge error code.  After speaking with AAPC they confirmed that they were having difficulties with the system and offered to give me a free "do-over".  Could not archive my 60-some answers already recorded.  The Blackboard system is still down 9 hours later.
WHAT A BUMMER!!!!!  Do not take online test until you talk to AAPC and they tell you that the system is operational and the problem has been fixed!!!!


----------



## lindseykelly3191 (May 22, 2015)

The exact same thing happened to me yesterday. I was taking it and i got 68 questions through it and then all the sudden everything went blank! I called the AAPC and they told me I had to start all over again. I went back in with an hour left and somehow managed to pass with a 91%....but talk about a mental breakdown


----------



## mblaise1 (May 22, 2015)

Unfortunately, I feel that this is a sign of things to come.......


----------

